# FREE BUCK KNIFE GIVEAWAY!



## nodakoutdoors.com

With the launching of the new ErgoHunter Waterfowler Knife from Buck Knives - we're giving one away to one lucky site member.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/nodak-outd ... -knife.php










To be entered, all you have to do is reply to this thread. I will run the drawing in a couple weeks as usual.

Please help spread the word about this new killer knife for cleaning birds!!!


----------



## decoyw

Who's gonna win....


----------



## zogman

Count me in :beer:


----------



## Plainsman

Yup, count me in too. I can't pass up knives and lights.


----------



## Powder

Thanks!


----------



## zwohl

Nice knife!


----------



## k0pvg

I Like It!


----------



## charoldson

same thought as above.


----------



## jp

now that is a nifty knife.......
Count me in!


----------



## MLahr

NICE KNIFE


----------



## Doogie

Nice looking knife!


----------



## makin it rain

Count me in...Thanks for the opportunity


----------



## honker85

watched the promo video for this knife, looks like the cats meow!!!!


----------



## guppy

Thanks Chris


----------



## Bubba

Great looking knife... Include me in the drawing.


----------



## liljoe

Count me in also - Heck if I win I'll even buy a couple more for my sons and you can ship 'em all at once.


----------



## Fallguy

Looks good for cleaning roosters!


----------



## driggy

Count me in, also. Thanks.


----------



## chrisd

nice knife love the rubber grip


----------



## Cisco

Looks like it would be a perfect addition to the battle bag!


----------



## allhunter

great lookin knife thanks for the chance


----------



## 870 XPRS

word


----------



## duckmander

looks pretty sweet.


----------



## buhlbully

Very nice knife


----------



## Ref

Looks like a great knife....please count me in.


----------



## Treeman

Count me in drawing.


----------



## pappyhat

Good looking knife, Buck quality all the way.


----------



## Goose Grinder79

Count me in


----------



## Rugger09

sweet looking knife.


----------



## ckbeggs

I could use a new knife. Count me in!!


----------



## Goosehauler23

nice knife!


----------



## honker_hunter

Great looking knife!


----------



## Draht

In


----------



## devilmallard

Hope I get it!!!


----------



## fhalum

Nice! I'll take one.


----------



## mmhoium

Nice lookin knife! I'd be honored to carry that baby around!


----------



## sws002

Everybody else need not apply, I'm feeling lucky!


----------



## MossyMO

I like it!


----------



## greatwhitehunter3

Count me in! I love buck knives!


----------



## knutson24

How can someone pass up an oppertunity on a great product!!!


----------



## carp_killer

wouldnt mind trying a new knife on some birds


----------



## teed

count me in!!! that knife looks freakin awsome!


----------



## HUNTNFISHND

Can always use another knife. Thanks!


----------



## ReKooH

Count me in, I like free things


----------



## duckjunky

COOL KNIFE!!! Please count me in. Thanks. :beer:


----------



## sharptail1980

I'd be happy to show off this knife


----------



## SODSUCKER

My future son-in-law just broke the tip off of my Buck knife this Fall so I'll be needing that new one. Thank you!!!


----------



## huntin1

One can never have too many knives. Please enter me as well.

huntin1


----------



## DakotaRidge

Please add me to the mix. Thanks


----------



## jerrys

Count me in, thanks


----------



## kaz

Definately like it! keepin my fingers crossed on this one...


----------



## take'em down

Nice lookin knife!!


----------



## blhunter3

Im game!


----------



## Drefizzle

Pretty nice looking knife. Count me in!


----------



## eric_55314

Count me in too.


----------



## Dpaul

Chris Hustad said:


> With the launching of the new ErgoHunter Waterfowler Knife from Buck Knives - we're giving one away to one lucky site member.
> 
> http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/nodak-outd ... -knife.php
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be entered, all you have to do is reply to this thread. I will run the drawing in a couple weeks as usual.
> 
> Please help spread the word about this new killer knife for cleaning birds!!!


wow a nice design knife...


----------



## halvy

Count me in for the drawing. Thanks.


----------



## Brandon Cattanach

looks like a great knife...count me in


----------



## deadwaterfowl_lead

I have all ready baught one but wouldnt mind a second one man these are slick knives


----------



## michigandakotan

killer kife


----------



## Norm70

im so in


----------



## RWHONKER

Count me in to. Looks like a nice knife.


----------



## HOBBES

Now that is a fine piece of cutlery right there. Dibs!!! :thumb:


----------



## ezzie77

sign me up!!!!


----------



## e625

Thanks!


----------



## benelliguyusa85

that looks like a great knife, please put me in for the contest.
Thanks For the Chance!


----------



## DuckerIL

I'm in, that knife would make a nice compliment to my collection of Buck knifes. Thanks for the chance.


----------



## agrotom

I always need another knife. Please include me in your contest.!!!!! :beer:


----------



## fishnnut1

Thanks Chris and count me in


----------



## fishermans

Nice pig sticker! I'm in.


----------



## conifer

I'm replying.....I'm replying......awready.....
Alex


----------



## wish2hunt

_Buck _thats a nice knife!


----------



## scott

in please


----------



## DUCKWHISPERER

I could of used that last Tuesday when we killed a 6 man Duck limit on the last day of Duck Season, but I know I'll put it to good use in the future! Thanks!


----------



## Springer

Welcome aboard!


----------



## bioman

Fantastic, that knife sure would be a fantastic X-mas present!


----------



## CamperCouple

I replied!
Thanks


----------



## KEN W

Count me in.....Thanks


----------



## leverb66

Sweet


----------



## duckdogsroc

ill give it a go


----------



## Hankinator

Nice knife !


----------



## Sasha and Abby

Put me in...


----------



## greenhead17

Grood Looking Knife! Count me in.


----------



## Nate P

Count me in.


----------



## jmeyen

Buck knives are the best


----------



## alecwin

The knife looks awesome! Would love one..


----------



## da30pointer67

Ill take 1!!


----------



## M77

Nice knife, count me in please.


----------



## Buddy10

Count me in - thanks.


----------



## WaterfowlWarrior

i want one


----------



## tikkat3

Looks real good, Thanks buck knives!


----------



## ValleyCityHunter2008

Looks like a cool knife, can't go wrong with being on the Nodak Team!


----------



## bradcrisco

Count me in!


----------



## jaw1990

in


----------



## snowgoosehunter

I could really use a new knife. :wink:


----------



## gaddy getter

Count me in!


----------



## backmank

in


----------



## oilcan72

I would really like to win one.

oilcan72


----------



## LETemLand

Looks like a nice knife hopefully a little luck and I'll have one. Thanks for the chance


----------



## twopopper

Thanks for the chance!


----------



## wyowires

Count me in. To bad I will be back home by the time you draw.
Thanks
Casey


----------



## gspgunner

Nice


----------



## TFF

me to!!!...


----------



## poutpro

I'm in


----------



## sno

Good looking knife count me in please


----------



## bagsmasher

I need that verry bad


----------



## SDOutdoorsman

Nice knife!


----------



## BigA1

Looks like a good knife. COunt me in


----------



## Pato

Thanks Chris,
Looks like the knife I want and need for Christmas this year!


----------



## SASKATOONGOOSEHUNTER

Nice, send one to me!


----------



## mnfowlhntr

Thanks Chris


----------



## Guest

Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## WalleyeRon

Buck Knives Rock!


----------



## mantracker2

I don't have a buck knife yet and this looks like a nice one! Put me on the list!


----------



## wurgs

Have always liked Buck knives. Count me in.


----------



## ndoutdoorsman

SWEET!!!!!


----------



## tangoyankee33

send it my way


----------



## Niles Short

very nice Buck!


----------



## magnum_honker

sweet lil knife...need my shipping address now?? :wink:


----------



## bluebird

I would like one!! !


----------



## deerskin89

Looks like a nice one.


----------



## fargojohnson

BUCK BUCK BCUK!


----------



## chevygoose

looks like a lil nifty bugger...


----------



## Gmann

Thanks for the chance.


----------



## Win.308Stealth

I could use another Buck knife.


----------



## RLuck

Can't beat a Buck!!


----------



## heitmann13

Please enter me in the drawing as well!! I would put it to good use.


----------



## mudhunter

looks great, got my first buck set as a wedding present.


----------



## MSG Rude

Dibs!!!


----------



## fc bllab

Alright count me in, nice knife! :thumb:


----------



## dthunter

I am in for the WIN !!! Thanks for the opp.


----------



## deuce

looks awesome, can always use a sharp knife! Thanks for the chance to win .


----------



## Big_tank

Count muah in!


----------



## fowlminded

This knife would be awsome in the field.


----------



## J.D.

Count me in!!! :beer:


----------



## engullidor

I don't own one because I am new to hunting - count me in!


----------



## tigerdog

Count me in. Thanks.


----------



## KEN W

Count me in....Thanks


----------



## tallpaulr

Sign me up for a chance!!


----------



## swenny

Nice lookin blade-thanks for the chance BUCK!!


----------



## spotteddog

Put my name in the box. Don't see a winner announcement yet...


----------



## jlsgeese

Great lookin knife count me in


----------



## windswept

Buck knives are the best.
Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Chuck N

Please enter me.


----------



## mjschuette

I never win anything. Knock on wood :beer:


----------



## GKBassplayer

I love my buck knives!


----------



## cowaterfowler

Nice Knife.


----------



## jeremy z

What a beautiful knife,sure would like to have one.Hook a fellow sportsman up.Thanks for the chance.


----------



## goose111

did someone win already??????


----------



## pre-war

I'm in.


----------



## fire angel

I'm In.


----------



## fargodawg

im in, thanks for the chance


----------



## DakotaYota

looks like something I could use on a few birds this year....thanks for the chance. :beer:


----------



## mnwingshooter

Win one, then buy one to give away. Perfect!


----------



## jmdkx8

nice


----------



## Horker23

Count me in...Thanks for the opportunity


----------



## nickle ditch

Great looking knife... Include me in the drawing please.


----------



## Quack_Kills

count me in!


----------



## wolf65

I am in


----------



## Gleebryan

cool....


----------



## duckman13

that knife looks pretty sweet


----------



## gundogguru

I'm in thanks


----------



## quackinwackin

Put me in please thanks.


----------



## KurtDaHurt

Nice knife, count me in please!


----------



## 264

enter me! Thanks.


----------



## deafishunt

COUNT ME!!! I will play with knife everyday!


----------



## mcwjr13

Count me in. Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## RocknRollHunter

I'll take it!


----------



## Halen

Going home with me! Thanks for the contest!!

Chris


----------



## FatNakedGuy

I sure could use me one of themthar knives ummmmhum!


----------



## knoxville

Looks like an excellent blade design!


----------



## drjongy

Last but not least.


----------



## hunter33

hope its not to late


----------



## CoachJ295274

Count Me in...


----------



## boxcar

I need a new knife, count me in


----------



## oldratt

Add me also


----------



## pintail09

Please put me in.


----------



## makin' it rain

nice knife!


----------



## ghyland40

It would make a great Christmas present!


----------



## sybo

I' in and Merry Christmas!


----------



## csxthogger

sybo said:


> I' in and Merry Christmas!


count me in thanks buck


----------



## zachary

Count me in I could use a new knife


----------



## petefixer

If its not too late. I would love to add it to the collection.


----------



## Pesticidal

I'm in!


----------



## Choclabmax

+1 Could definately use a new knife!! GL to all


----------



## ShineRunner

Thanks for the chance! Great looking knife!


----------



## Nick Roehl

Great looking knife, put me in!


----------



## shaqdaddy09

Good Looking Knife!!!


----------



## bigtimehunter

Cool knife


----------



## ntxhuntin13

Looks good.


----------



## landyn2003

Count me in!!!


----------



## Katdog

Count me in. Looks a lot better than the pearing knife I use.


----------



## Bowbarian

:bop:


Chris Hustad said:


> With the launching of the new ErgoHunter Waterfowler Knife from Buck Knives - we're giving one away to one lucky site member.
> 
> http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/nodak-outd ... -knife.php
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be entered, all you have to do is reply to this thread. I will run the drawing in a couple weeks as usual.
> 
> Please help spread the word about this new killer knife for cleaning birds!!!


Please count me in!


----------



## HuntDL

Enter me please. Thanks.


----------



## benellisnowchaser

nice knife!!


----------



## lbaize3

Me,too!


----------



## Dan189

Thanks for stirring up excitement. I'm in.


----------



## woodyth

Enter me to please!!!
Woody :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Entries closed - finalists listed here:

viewtopic.php?f=27&t=88344


----------

